
Why do we have blood types? - abhinickz
http://www.sciencealert.com/why-do-we-have-blood-types
======
teh_klev
Blog-spam copy of the following which was discussed last month:

[https://mosaicscience.com/story/why-do-we-have-blood-
types](https://mosaicscience.com/story/why-do-we-have-blood-types)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13856007](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13856007)

